
How to price anything: The psychology of why we’ll pay what we pay - Quartertotravel
https://crew.co/backstage/blog/the-psychology-of-pricing
======
cyborgx7
Is it me or are marketing people and economists just incapable of not sounding
like scumbags?

The "trap" that is the Labor Theory of Value may not be the most profitable
but maybe it's the most ethical, both compensating the workers fairly and not
ripping off the consumer. But why try to have ethical buisness practices when
you could just exploit people's base instincts to maximize your profits?

~~~
igf
> The "trap" that is the Labor Theory of Value may not be the most profitable
> but maybe it's the most ethical

The labour theory of value doesn't even logically hang together in any way,
when you think about it.

Okay, let's suppose I spend a whole week making a giant sculpture of a dog
turd out of macaroni and glitter (suppose also that I've done a terrible job
even within those parameters). What is the value of that dog turd? According
to the labour theory of value, it's worth quite a lot... but nobody is
actually going to be willing to exchange anything else of value for it. So in
what sense does it have value?

~~~
rukuu001
Could get traction on Kickstarter with a good video.

~~~
imron
Stranger things have happened. Some guy got $55,000 to make a potato salad:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zackdangerbrown/potato-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zackdangerbrown/potato-
salad/description)

------
caminante
I found another site with a "more substantial" list of these strategies and
noticed a few "similarities" [0] (e.g. Google _" The saliency of the payment
(e.g., we feel more pain if we see money leaving our hands)"_ and look for
results.)

It appears crew.co scraped content without citation to market their webdev
services.

[0] [http://www.nickkolenda.com/psychological-pricing-
strategies/](http://www.nickkolenda.com/psychological-pricing-strategies/)

~~~
superchink
This is a pretty serious accusation, so I did have a quick look.

I don't see any grounds for your statement that they scraped the content.

In fact, both the OP and your linked article clearly cite the exact same paper
that they both took your referenced content from.

~~~
caminante

      I don't see any grounds for your statement that they scraped 
      the content.
    

I appreciate you looking over my shoulder and giving your take. I'm using
(maybe misusing) "scraping" interchangeably with "plagiarizing."

    
    
      In fact, both the OP and your linked article clearly cite the
      exact same paper that they both took your referenced content
      from.
    

Citing the paper isn't the concerning bit. Did you find the full example
phrase I mentioned anywhere else[0] on the Internet (aside from the blog)?
From what I could tell, the phrase isn't in the research paper. That and other
phrases seems like OC that was lifted without citation.

[0][https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&output=search&s...](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&output=search&sclient=psy-
ab&q=The+saliency+of+the+payment+\(e.g.%2C+we+feel+more+pain+if+we+see+money+leaving+our+hands\)&btnG=&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1#safe=off&hl=en&q=%22The+saliency+of+the+payment+\(e.g.%2C+we+feel+more+pain+if+we+see+money+leaving+our+hands\)%22)

------
igf
> Even crazier, the physical size of your font can influence peoples’
> understanding and feelings about it.

Now, I wonder if I can make this work the other way around. If I'm making an
_offer_ on something, I wonder if it's more likely to be accepted if I write
it in giant numerals.

I don't think the many-syllables thing is likely to work, though, if I offer
some crazy non-round number then my bargaining partner is likely to just come
straight back with "How about we round it up to...?" \-- though I suppose that
could be useful if even the rounded-up number is a nice low one.

